# Please help



## fandj03 (Mar 11, 2008)

Please respong to my any advice would be helpful thread. I am at a total breaking point and trying to prepare myself for a nervous breakdown. I'm expecting the worse. Maybe b/c I already tried to leave him once and it didn't work out. Instead, I got pregnant(while I was sleeping). Please respond.


----------



## from cali to mt to cali (Mar 19, 2008)

I Know From Exsperiance That Sometimes It Takes Leaving Many Times Before It Is The Final Time...i Think Thats The Hearts Way Of Getting Use To The Idea Of Being On Your Own....


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The thread she's referring to is here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/902-any-advice-would-helpful.html


----------

